# Passed Nitrox Certification



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes I'm a little slow to adapt/accept new technology, just got a dive computer about 4-5 years ago and a new back inflate harness BC last summer, so today I completed my Nitrox training with MBT. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats. I always use Nitrox for my first dive. I used to get headaches when making multiple dives. Using enriched air has stopped that for me...... and the extra bottom time is like topping on the cake.


----------



## K-man (Oct 18, 2011)

Once you go Nitrox you never go back! Hopefully you'll get to try it out soon.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool! We need to hook up and go diving together again one of these days.

Dean


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go, Ive been nitrox certified for about 15 years,, now get an oxygen meter, I never trust anyones mix, used to check it my self. You would be suprised to find how off some the mixes are. I use 32%, i would pick it up sometimes and it would be 35 or 29, Just make sure you get what you ask for...


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

That's a pretty big spectrum 29 to 35. I trust the shop analyzer at MBT. They aren't cheap to buy, have a be continually calibrated, and chuck is about the best you can get when it comes to blending. Remember, you have a +-1% safety margin. Mine are usually dead on the mix I request, or within that 1%


----------



## CrazyPFD (May 7, 2008)

That's great. I had the same issue with headaches. Nitrox is the cure. More time to kill fish is always the way to go. Congrats!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Cuz! The extra safety it provides with that much less nitro build up is worth it. 



Big B said:


> Congrats. I always use Nitrox for my first dive. I used to get headaches when making multiple dives. Using enriched air has stopped that for me...... and the extra bottom time is like topping on the cake.


Not tryin to sound like a know it all Big B, but if I understood you right, you're saying you use nitrox for the first dive, and regular air for the succeeding dives? If your not using nitrox for all dives, (to save some money I guess,) it would be better to use it on your last dive. Otherwise your basically diving a "reverse profile", which is not good, and increases your chances of the bends, since the EAD (equal air depth) of the nitrox is shallower, if all dives were the same depth let's say, it's like you dove a shallow dive first, then deeper dives after.

Best case scenario is to always plan your entire dive day the same as you would an individual dive. Deepest part of the dive in the beginning, then gradually come shallower, then finish off with a safety stop. If you use the nitrox on your last dive, plus it's your shallowest dive, as it ideally should be, then it's even extra beneficial. 

Like if you did a couple air dives at 100 feet, then for the last a 70 foot dive on 36% nitrox, your EAD is only 50' deep! Basically one long off gassing safety stop.

Again, not tryin to be a smarty pants, just offering some info :thumbup:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Learning*

Thanks Clay-Doh,

Still learning the ropes as they say. Hoping to get by MBT and sign Cuzette up for the course. Good luck to you guys if you get out today. We were out yesterday and got to try my GoPro for the first time too. Pretty easy to use, now I have to learn how to make and edit video. Damn all this technology! :whistling: 

We thought about going out today, just for relaxing, but we took an a$$ whooping yesterday due to NOAA's lousy information.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Cuz, how did your dives go yesterday?


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Diving*



jspooney said:


> Hey Cuz, how did your dives go yesterday?


We did three dives. First was on a number a buddy gave me that was supposed to be "private" spot. It was nice, but certainly not private; looked like bridge rubble and there were half dozen boats around when we came up. Saw some decent triggerfish and a few snapper, but nothing to shoot. Headed further south to the Trysler Grounds and did two dives there. Tried out our new GoPro and while we saw a few nice Snapper around us, I only saw one I considered shooting, but we had been visited by a 7-8 ft. bull shark that was hanging out just on the edge of visibility, so I spent the dive bug hunting. Vis was very good though, so Mr. Bull wasn't sneaking up on us, though I kept a watchful eye. The second dive Mr. Bull came back to visit as soon as we hit the bottom, just kind of curious I guess, but still no fish I felt worthy of a fight. I caught 5 really nice fish on top with the sixth and largest almost to the boat when a 5 ft. torpedo ('cuda) sliced it off just behind the gill plates.

All in all, a long day, but we came home with some fish and a few good dives with some amateur video to boot. It was a very long 27 mile ride to the pass in 3-4 ft. seas, then another 15 miles up the bay.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

OnGrade said:


> That's a pretty big spectrum 29 to 35. I trust the shop analyzer at MBT. They aren't cheap to buy, have a be continually calibrated, and chuck is about the best you can get when it comes to blending. Remember, you have a +-1% safety margin. Mine are usually dead on the mix I request, or within that 1%


^ x2 - I've been very pleased with MBT fills. I dive at 30% - Chuck routinely gets them to 30.0 or 30.1. Get Nitrox fill cards from MBT and the fill prices go down to about $7 a fill.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

A little off topic but I took that a long time ago and would like to take a refresher. Are there classes like that? Do you just need to retake the whole thing?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Talk to MBT guys Blaine. If you already have the certification, and just want a refresher, I'm sure they would be willing to work with you. I can't speak for them, but I do know I have seen i the past they have let people already certified sit in on a class. Of course that's up to the instructor of the class also.

I do know I've seen some of the instructors post that there taking an class for there open water dive to the jetties or whatever, and have asked if anyone wants to join! 

It's beneficial for the shop, because getting you refreshed and back under water, you'll be in there getting fills and buying gear hear and there as needed.


----------

